# 3 BFNS - when will it get easier??



## Bubble41 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all
I was diagnosed with grade 4 endo in 2007 and have had 3 IVFs all resulting in BFNs, the last one being in July this year.
After that my fiance and I decided not to have any more treatment and to try and adopt.
I thought i was doing really well but it all just seems to have hit me like a ton of bricks in the last few weeks.  I feel really sad sometimes and if anyone mentions people being pregnant etc i just want to cry (and often do)
I am sick of feeling miserable but dont know how to get over it - HELP
XX


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

sorry to hear about your BFNs   Have just had 5th so know how crap it is. Are u sure u don't want to try another clinic b4 u consider adopting? U never know. A 2nd opinion may be all u need. At the beg of this rollercoaster in 2006 thought would only have 1 or 2 cycles but am still at it-about to try 2nd clinic. What am trying to say is u know yourself when u have had enough and when to give up but has your cons told u to? Not sure how old you are or what financial situation is. Maybe give yourself a bit of time and explore other options is all I'm saying. Hope haven't confused u. 
Also I have 2 friends who had severe endo and PCOS who had BFPs. 1 first ivf= twins. 2 just had baby boy 2nd ivf so u never know!!


----------



## Bubble41 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for your reply, im 28. the doctors havent told me to give up but i just cant go through it again, my fiance has wanted to adopt from the start but we paid private then had 2 gos on the NHS.  The treatments got worse as they went along the last egg collection resulted in me passing out from the pain and being really ill.  I just feel like im going backwards rather than moving on
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kelly my love.

Its such a personal decision but sounds like you need to take some time out and build your strenght and then try again. My advice is to find a good clinic, I wasted 3 rounds at a NHS clinic and finally got lucky at a clininc I chose after alot of research and looking at who was experienced with my 'problem'.

Do you respond well?

Its not easy, in fact it bloody heartbreaking but if you are not ready to give up then keep trying but try to balance your life ad have some fun too.

Big hugs to you.
XXXXXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

And I had an awful EC early on too.... make sure they sedate you properly next time!!


----------

